# Tool Caddy You Will Never Lose



## tomh (Dec 12, 2015)

Easy assembly and will never get lost


----------



## timvercoe (Dec 12, 2015)

Nice!

tim


----------



## rwm (Dec 12, 2015)

That's awesome! I can't do it because squirrels would always be interrupting my work.
R


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

I wonder if my cat would let me do that


----------



## jim18655 (Dec 12, 2015)

I would use a taller dog so I don't have to bend over so far. Hard on the old back. 
Nice job.


----------



## Ulma Doctor (Dec 12, 2015)

tomh said:


> Easy assembly and will never get lost




tom,
priceless photo!!!
if your dog is anything like my shepherd,
let's just hope you don't need any wrenches if the neighbor's cat is in the yard, you'd be chasing tools!


----------



## higgite (Dec 12, 2015)

Oh! So THAT's what a lathe dog is!

Tom


----------



## Firestopper (Dec 12, 2015)

Hahah, what a cute little guy. I love dogs!


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

higgite said:


> Oh! So THAT's what a lathe dog is!
> 
> Tom



That's pretty good


----------



## David S (Dec 12, 2015)

Tried to make one for my cat and put it on her.  Took awhile for my wife to clean my wounds and get all the band aids on.

David


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

David S said:


> Tried to make one for my cat and put it on her.  Took awhile for my wife to clean my wounds and get all the band aids on.
> 
> David



You are lucky you survived.   I think I'd need life flight if I tried that


----------



## Terrywerm (Dec 12, 2015)

You need two dogs: A great dane and a dachshund.  One for when you are working under the car, and one for when you are working standing up!


----------



## alloy (Dec 12, 2015)

You should do a kickstarter program and sell those.   We are looking for dog now.  Would be cool to go to the wrecking yard with one of those.  

Could be my "service" dog


----------



## tomh (Dec 12, 2015)

O boy
I failed to say in my post that is not my dog. That photo was sent to me in a email so I sent it along to friends and family.     OMG   *I am so sorry for any  confusion   *


----------



## pepi (Dec 12, 2015)

Now that’s handy even lowered so he can get under the car, tools at your fingertips


----------



## ogberi (Dec 13, 2015)

The best part?  It's a black doxie so the greasy fingerprints won't show!  Not so sure that'd work on my wife's brown doxie...


----------



## mcostello (Dec 13, 2015)

If You could train it to find and pick up tools that would be a bonus.


----------



## eugene13 (Dec 16, 2015)

You need a Labrador or a Golden Retriever if you want the tools picked up


----------



## ogberi (Dec 16, 2015)

More like a chrome-vanadium retriever.   I can't afford gold wrenches.


----------



## master of none (Dec 16, 2015)

Great picture I'm laughing so hard I got tears in my eyes.


----------



## Andre (Dec 18, 2015)

Dunno....he might find a female dog and move out.....and he'll take all your 10mm wrenches and sockets with him.


----------

